# Toro Starter Repair question



## Waylon (Nov 21, 2019)

I have some old S-200, S2000, 620's etc and most of the electric starters don't kick the motor over. They spin but don't engage the engine. I have determined the bad part is a rubber o-ring on the starter which sits behind the pinion gear. Problem is no sites seem to have it, most list the part as discontinued with no plans to replace. 

The part number is 25-3400 Rubber Ring. Kind of crazy they would stop making them without a replacement considering how many of these are out there.

Has anyone figured a fix for this?

I do have a local Toro dealer which I will try tomorrow.

Thanks!


----------



## 2.137269 (Nov 15, 2019)

sorry but NLA is NLA meaning the machine is to old for toro or company to worry about, starter wise good luck maybe ebay can help with a NOS one
edit found one but it;s a super ouch for a NOS $43.03 

https://www.amazon.com/Toro-Rubber-Ring-Part-25-3400/dp/B00TD9BM1K


----------



## toromike (Aug 20, 2018)

This seems too good to be true, $3.80, in stock
give them a call
https://www.mowpart.com/25-3400-toro-rubber-ring.html


----------



## Waylon (Nov 21, 2019)

Thanks guys! I saw the same $43 rubber washer and almost fell out of my chair. ToroMike - I did try to buy from that exact site but the eCommerce was horrible and gave me errors every step of the way.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Don't know the dimensions, looks like a water hose washer.


----------

